# Does liquid de-icer work for my 6wheeler



## MADDAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a tandem axle truck ( 6 wheeler ) that I'm going to be using for relocating snow . And was told others have sprayed their boxes with a liquid to keep snow from building up . I've asked different people and no one knows what it is . I stopped by a business that sells snow equipment and they say they only sell BRINE by bulk , but can't guarantee the stuff will work and only sell it in bulk 275 gal containers . Also the stuff is only good to 15-17 degrees . 

Can anyone help me out or guide me in the right direction .

I live in the IL/WI border if that helps . 

Thanks


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

wouldnt a 6 wheeler be a single axle


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I never had a problem with snow sticking in our bodys but just put a little salt in it before the first load and it should be all set


----------



## MADDAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

lawnboy2121;1538155 said:


> wouldnt a 6 wheeler be a single axle


We call those 4wheelers

Thanks guys


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Use some diesel


----------



## MADDAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

alldayrj;1538207 said:


> Use some diesel


Not an option , we're moving snow from one lot to a bigger lot . We use diesel on asphalt but can't for the snow


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

It would be calcium chloride used to spray dump bodies to prevent sticking.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

4 wheelers it has 6 wheels in mass it is a single axle


----------



## MADDAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

lawnboy2121;1538279 said:


> 4 wheelers it has 6 wheels in mass it is a single axle


Cool i'll rephrase it to Tandem Dump .


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

MADDAWG;1538353 said:


> Cool i'll rephrase it to Tandem Dump .


10 wheeler or tandem, but it isn't a 6 wheeler.

No, you don't want liquids, they'll melt the snow, it will freeze up and stick.

Fluid Film.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

It all depends on the temps.Wet snow moved later after the temps fall is a pain in the butt.You may loose a couple yards of capacity.Banging tailgate helps a little.Vibrator helps but is costly($500 +) Heated body works. Thought of temporarily sticking flex pipe on exhaust and aiming up. Painting bed with a gallon of cheap gloss black rustoleum helps. A piece of poly dump liner held on with a couple of screws up front is your best bet. Nothing worse than having to jump into the bed constantly with a flat shovel in the middle of the night.


----------



## MADDAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

Lynden-Jeff;1538277 said:


> It would be calcium chloride used to spray dump bodies to prevent sticking.


 Thank you Sir , for your input .


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

MADDAWG;1538911 said:


> Thank you Sir , for your input .


No problem. Our supplier sells Calcium with corrosion inhibitors mixed in specifically for this use. Its a powerful product, should do what you want.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

fluid film


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I think this might be what your looking for. http://www.rhomar.com/products/sno-flo/

Fluid film should work just as well, and can be used for a lot of other things.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I have used mag chloride on both loader buckets and dumps with excellent results. Only respray the bucket after 2+ hrs. Only respray dumps after numerous fillings.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

A little antifreeze applied with a sprayer works very well and the sprayer minimizes the mess.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I relocate alot of snow for one of my clients and never had an issue with it sticking in the box. We never treat it with anything.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

When I haul snow in my dump trailer I don't treat it. Just bang the gate and go. I did build a extending scraper I use for dirt but it works good for stuck snow as well. Just 2 pieces of conduit that slide in one another and a pin to set the length and a piece of flat plate welded in to a pipe coupler then welded to conduit. With the box in the air I can almost reach the nose of my 22' trailer. I do use a mix of Chloride and liquid laundry soap while hauling dirt in freezing weather and straight Chloride when hauling gravel just put in pump sprayer and a light coat on the box.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

dfd9;1538711 said:


> 10 wheeler or tandem, but it isn't a 6 wheeler.
> 
> No, you don't want liquids, they'll melt the snow, it will freeze up and stick.
> 
> Fluid Film.


In our area they are called six wheelers just a local thing I guess. Not a lot of them used around here at least all semis with end dumps.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

This is called a six wheeler. Not a ten wheeler.


----------

